# Best home theater Receiver strictly under 30k



## prakashr85 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi friends suggest me the best home theater receiver under 30k  should have powerful bass, excellent looks plus build quality.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2011)

For hometheater receiver or AVR , try denon 1311 @ 24k or denon 1611 @ 31k.

Remember that its only the receiver and you have to buy speakers separately.


----------

